
When traveling meteor cordova coder needs “non client isolated” wifi - vigile_
Hi HN, 
I&#x27;m a meteor-cordova programmer just arriving in SF. Everywhere I go, I find &quot;guest wifi&quot; and I need &quot;no client isolated&quot; wifi to run on the device. I can use my 4G hotspot... but that&#x27;s not an option. 
I wanted to know how other guys deal with it.
Feedback appreciated!
Have a good day
Vigile
======
noja
But the venue _does_ need client isolated, so you would need to make your own
network.

